# huge hyd leak while sitting



## sansone (May 19, 2014)

been a good tractor for 7yrs or so, let her sit in the barn for a couple of months and there is a HUGE puddle of hyd oil on the floor (under seat)..

was fine last work session, parked it without any leaks, come back to see this 

anybody got an idea? don't want to start it until some advice is given THANKS


----------



## sansone (May 19, 2014)

ok .. I had to use it and worked her pretty hard, the oil is coming out the shifter boot. The one with R,1,2,3.. there may be a hole in the rubber boot/bellows but ***why would oil be up that high??


----------



## sansone (May 19, 2014)

no replies? 
well, noticed the hyd level is a little high so I will drain it down. thanks all


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't say anything about that tractor, but you may want to see if it has an air vent somewhere in that housing. If so, make sure it's clean and breathing good. You don't want any pressure to build in the housing and force oil out.


----------

